# Wanting a GSD puppy but worried about apartment problems (breed restrictions, etc)



## AMaeB (Dec 10, 2010)

I have researched this breed for a few months, talked to some breeders and members of the German Shepherd Club in my area and I FELL IN LOVE. Now I am dying to own one of these amazing animals but I am a renter. I know many places have breed and weight restrictions but I was already planning on taking my puppy through puppy training classes and making sure it is well socialized. I have a sinking feeling I will only get resistance on this issue when I look for a new place in a few months and am looking for advice. I was considering talking to realtors to help me potentially find pet friendly places, allowing landlord to meet the puppy/dog, and offering to pay for any damages and drawing up a pet contract/addendum. Have any of you renters tried to talk your landlord into allowing your GSD and succeeded? Any tips on this? Should I put my dream of owning a GSD on hold until I am a homeowner? (Years away on this, as I am 22 and will be going back for a second degree soon)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i will tell you that it definitely wont be easy. Generally your best bet is to find a place that is owned by an individual who can make allowences for responsible ownership instead of trying to find a place that is handled by a company (they will NOT bend and if they do it wont be easily at all) and even going through a management company the chances of you being able to find a large breed rental much less large breed GSD friendly rental are slim because they have to comform to insurance regulations on the company who insures THEM regardless of what you do. Its all very frustrating because even if you have renters insurance and YOUR insurance company doesnt restrict the breed, that doesnt usually count for much. If by chance you ARE lucky enough to find a place that will allow GSDs with all the what are technically bribes (training classes, willingness to pay for damages aka additional pet deposit on top of the original one) if you dont get a copy of everything stating flat out that a GSD is allowed, they can change their minds at any time on restrictions. If you have that paper, signed dated and on company letterhead, they can initiate a grandfather clause. am i making sense?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

We rented for quite some time with a GSD and there are a few options out there I have found up until now and some I'm still working on. The hardest thing to deal with is weight restrictions because generally even if a great dog most places won't even attempt to deal with you if you're looking to have an 80# dog where they won't allow anything over 20 lbs no matter the temperment.

There are a few things that I have found generally work although not the best options. If you look for cheap apartments that do not do credit checks and most do month by month rent they generally could care less about breed and even some smaller places like that, that do have a restriction if you offer more of a pet deposit they are generally fine "looking the other way" Also a lot of times smaller rental homes that are privately owned like the ones advertised on craigslist if they allow pets they are generally really willing to allow a GSD and some that are on the dence about pets if you offer a nice deposit for them and have them meet the pet you can generally persuade them in your favor.

Now for what I'm still working on because we are military so of course always renting or worst case living on post. However for off post renting we are doing a TON of training and tailoring it big time to appeal to landlords. Making a puppy portfolio is a great thing to do. IMO I would personally take an AKC STAR puppy course and get the certificate from as early as you can then follow up with another course then get into a CGC course and get the certification (believe they have to be 1 to take the CGC test) make sure to keep taking obediance courses and whatever you can do to get a certificate stating they are well socialized, friendly, well behaved, and always under your control. The more certificates the better even if they are basically the same thing it will still look good to them. If you can't do anything after the STAR puppy course take it again and get another certificate show the landlords you didn't just do one course and stop. Show them your pet has been trained and you are continueing training and show them that it's not only your pet thats great that you are a fantastic owner willing to take responsibility for your pet always keeping them under control and training them it gives them a bit of a sense of security that you spent all that money on your pet and on their training that you would be more likely to prevent damages and that if something happened you would make sure it got taken care of and the pet wont be a nuissance barking all day.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

We knew we wanted dogs for a long time before we were in the right place financially and geographically. It's not fun to wait, but for us it was important to have plenty of time and money and space for our dogs. We waited until we had a house and property before getting our first dog. That meant getting a dog when we are in our mid-thirties instead of mid-twenties. But I am glad we waited.

Obviously it's a very personal decision.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I know this isn't the right thing to do but I do know a guy who lied and said his dog detected when he was going to have a sezieure (spelling) and it worked lol but the dog was 4 years old so not too sure this would work with a pup? Good luck.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I used to rent the upstairs of a house. My landlord agreed to me getting a dog but I had to pay an extra $50 a month. It was worth it though. ​ 
I would look into renting a house. 

He used to have GSD's growing up so he was perfectly fine with me getting one.
​


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm a renter and where I got to college there are a TON of rental places and apartments. The main big rental company here is Lindsey Management. There is no getting around them with big dogs. Every apartment they have like a 15 pounds weight limit. On the other hand there are a lot of apartments that if they are owned by one person and you get to know them or the manager they're cool with you having whatever dog you want. As long as you pay your pet deposits. I know the apartment I live in I paid close to 1 grand for my 2 dogs. My best advice would be to rent out a town house or duplex. They are more leniant with dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if your planning on moving, I'd wait on the puppy and find a rental who is going to allow you to have the dog you want vs being deceptive. 

I would do a search in your area for rentals who allow big dogs.

When I rented years ago, my landlord could have cared less what we had for animals which was nice but of course back then, we didn't have problems with insurance, bite laws, etc.

IF you find a rent that will allow you to have a gsd, I also suggest you get it in writing that the landlord has given you permission to do so. I would also tell any prospective landlords, you will be taking obedience classes, go for a CGC, that type of thing, to make your dog a well mannered member of society


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Denali Girl said:


> I know this isn't the right thing to do but I do know a guy who lied and said his dog detected when he was going to have a sezieure (spelling) and it worked lol but the dog was 4 years old so not too sure this would work with a pup? Good luck.


It isn't right and it is people like him who makes things harder for real service dogs. Please do not give out advice to lie.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I rent a condo with no issues. When I was searching for a house/condo type living place I found TONS that would allow my dog. Wasn't an issue at all. We do pay an extra deposit for each animal though. No size restriction, no animal limit.

Getting a dog's CGC, offering to pay extra, and setting up a meeting with a landlord can all help to get your dog into a place. Put together a doggie portfolio/resume with all of his accomplishments (basic obedience & CGC certificates), vet records, and a picture if you'll be sending it online.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> It isn't right and it is people like him who makes things harder for real service dogs. Please do not give out advice to lie.


 
I didn't give out advice to lie, and I agree that it's wrong.....relax.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Denali Girl said:


> I know this isn't the right thing to do but I do know a guy who lied and said his dog detected when he was going to have a sezieure (spelling) and it worked lol but the dog was 4 years old so not too sure this would work with a pup? Good luck.


You did say this though which has a mild disclaimer and then follows with the thought of not sure that it would work with a pup. So sometimes better not to say anything. 


```
Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by [B]gsdraven[/B] 					[URL="http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/147640-wanting-gsd-puppy-but-worried-about-apartment-problems-breed-restrictions-etc-post1975086.html#post1975086"][IMG]http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/buttons/viewpost.gif[/IMG][/URL] 				
 				[I]It isn't right and it is people like him who makes things harder for real service dogs. Please do not give out advice to lie.[/I]
 			 		 	 	 
 
 I didn't give out advice to lie, and I agree that it's wrong.....relax.
```
Relax?


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> You did say this though which has a mild disclaimer and then follows with the thought of not sure that it would work with a pup. So sometimes better not to say anything.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Not sure it would work with a pup meaning a dog so small couldn't possibly be trained to do something like that, but I was wrong either way for posting it, I didn't use my head but was just sharing something I have seen. Sorry again.....Daddy always told me to think before I speak, I didn't listen this time.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thank you! It happens.  

For these cases always best to try to find the place that takes dogs and hope they don't change their minds down the road.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

"Pet Rent" is very popular in my area (Northern CA): $25 a month per cat, $50 for small dog, up to $100 for large dog. In this economy, landlords are willing to do almost anything to keep their units full.

Good thing we own, tho - 1 large dog & 4 housecats=$200 monthly! Oh yeah, then there's the aquarium. Some landlords charge for anything over 10-25 gal - ours is 120 gal.

Denali - your dad must be related to mine, as I was always told that, too. Unfortunately, I seldom paid attention....


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Olivers mama said:


> "Pet Rent" is very popular in my area (Northern CA): $25 a month per cat, $50 for small dog, up to $100 for large dog. In this economy, landlords are willing to do almost anything to keep their units full.
> 
> Good thing we own, tho - 1 large dog & 4 housecats=$200 monthly! Oh yeah, then there's the aquarium. Some landlords charge for anything over 10-25 gal - ours is 120 gal.
> 
> Denali - your dad must be related to mine, as I was always told that, too. Unfortunately, I seldom paid attention....


 
Ughhhhh yeah I know. Another one I used to hear a lot was "If you can't hear me, you'll feel me"...thanks Dad lol.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Olivers mama said:


> Good thing we own, tho - 1 large dog & 4 housecats=$200 monthly! Oh yeah, then there's the aquarium. Some landlords charge for anything over 10-25 gal - ours is 120 gal.


Guh, that would suck so bad. I'm glad our landlord is so chill, we have 13 tanks.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

It amazes me how these rentals allow small dogs like they figure they are no problem. It's the small dogs that piss and poop in the house. They usually tear up the inside of a rental and generally the owners never pick up after they poop out somewhere because they feel that "it is just a small amount". I swear I think I hate small dog owners. I know all aren't bad but they rep they have compared to big dogs seriously annoys me.

I wouldn't offer anything extra. Ask about a dog and if they ask what breed, just sa y a mix of german shepherd and a lab or something else depending on the color of your dog.

Remember you are just renting so no need to pay all this extra money where I am sure you will find a place that will without all that extra money. $50/month extra for a dog is robbery and I wouldn't pay it.

Find a house to rent. Look on craigslist and I am sure you will find something. Rememebr they need your money not the other way around, there are tons of places renting and in this economy there are tons of homes that need a body in it to help pay that mortgage.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Ace952 said:


> It amazes me how these rentals allow small dogs like they figure they are no problem. It's the small dogs that piss and poop in the house. They usually tear up the inside of a rental and generally the owners never pick up after they poop out somewhere because they feel that "it is just a small amount". I swear I think I hate small dog owners. I know all aren't bad but they rep they have compared to big dogs seriously annoys me.
> 
> I wouldn't offer anything extra. Ask about a dog and if they ask what breed, just sa y a mix of german shepherd and a lab or something else depending on the color of your dog.
> 
> ...


I have a foster Chihuahua who's not had 1 accident inside, and is allowed free roam of the house because she's more trustworthy than my shepherd.


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

Ace952 said:


> It amazes me how these rentals allow small dogs like they figure they are no problem. It's the small dogs that piss and poop in the house. They usually tear up the inside of a rental and generally the owners never pick up after they poop out somewhere because they feel that "it is just a small amount". I swear I think I hate small dog owners. I know all aren't bad but they rep they have compared to big dogs seriously annoys me.


Ace, couldn't agree more with you here. Quality, safe condos/houses to rent are in short supply around urban campus (we're in a bit of a tougher part of town, so options are already limited) and apartments around here don't seem to have a problem whatsoever with little dogs. I know people here whose little dogs are untrained, destructive, and not consistently housebroken - I would not allow them in my home, period. Obviously there are some exceptions, and I do respect owners that are able to treat toy dogs with the same discipline everyone expects of larger dogs, I just wish I saw it more often. 

I would have loved to take my GSD to school with me, but apparently most landlords would rather roll the dice on the assumption that low weight is indicative of good behavior. I'll be waiting a year or so until I'm at grad school and renting a place to bring the GSD and look into a pup.

OP, I hope you have better luck!


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

My GSD is now 7.5 months and when he was 6 months we were looking for a new place to rent...good luck! Many landlords even laugh at you when you tell them you have a GSD. I would honestly suggest waiting until your a bit more settled, firstly trying to rent a place with any big dog is hard enough but puppies are naturally destructive and they chew so most landlords wont let you have a puppy. It is NOT easy to find a place that allows dogs let alone large breeds and puppies, I went through it and it is so stressful!

The other thing to think about is if you are going back to school the cost of a large dog. This may not be an issue for you but especially as a pup with shots, training, food, neutering/spaying, it all REALLy adds up! This is all just from my personal experience as I also just finished up a degree so I am kind of in the same boat as you.

Good luck!


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Denali Girl said:


> Ughhhhh yeah I know. Another one I used to hear a lot was "If you can't hear me, you'll feel me"...thanks Dad lol.


Same here - also "Don't Do as I Do - Do as I Say". 40 years later & guess what - I Do what He Did!:laugh:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

CPH said:


> My GSD is now 7.5 months and when he was 6 months we were looking for a new place to rent...good luck! Many landlords even laugh at you when you tell them you have a GSD. I would honestly suggest waiting until your a bit more settled, firstly trying to rent a place with any big dog is hard enough but puppies are naturally destructive and they chew so most landlords wont let you have a puppy. *It is NOT easy to find a place that allows dogs let alone large breeds and puppies, I went through it and it is so stressful!*
> 
> The other thing to think about is if you are going back to school the cost of a large dog. This may not be an issue for you but especially as a pup with shots, training, food, neutering/spaying, it all REALLy adds up! This is all just from my personal experience as I also just finished up a degree so I am kind of in the same boat as you.
> 
> Good luck!


Making blanket statements like this is really frustrating to me. Where you live, and in your experience, it may not have been easy, but I had NO problems, WHATSOEVER, finding places to live that allowed me as a college student, a kitten, two dogs(over 50lbs, and under a year), and fosters. It is completely dependent on the city you're searching for living arrangements in. 

I hate people scaring people off of having a breed they like and can handle just because they're in college or living in an apartment or about to move.  Giving your own experiences and warning them about what MAY happen is one thing, but this is getting rediculous.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Making blanket statements like this is really frustrating to me. Where you live, and in your experience, it may not have been easy, but I had NO problems, WHATSOEVER, finding places to live that allowed me as a college student, a kitten, two dogs(over 50lbs, and under a year), and fosters. It is completely dependent on the city you're searching for living arrangements in.
> 
> I hate people scaring people off of having a breed they like and can handle just because they're in college or living in an apartment or about to move.  Giving your own experiences and warning them about what MAY happen is one thing, but this is getting rediculous.


I don't think this is how that message was intended. I think when posting on a forum under a screen name it is implied that you are giving your opinion. I happen to agree with that person's opinion - I have had a very difficult time finding places to live. Not to say it hasn't happened, because it obviously has, but it was very hard. And if a person is scared off a breed b/c it might be hard to find living then maybe it was not the right time for that person to own that breed. If it's the right time and they really want it, it will happen no matter what - which is how I have Madix.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

if you're in Colorado Springs (which i know you're not), there are very few places that would allow you to have a dog over 40lbs total weight. Which means you can have two 20lbs dogs or one 40lb dog. ALL the apartments worth even looking at much less considering moving into, will not allow GSDs and various other breeds because of insurance restrictions. We got Riley into our last apartment back home simply because he's also mixed with border collie so on paperwork he was a border collie mix. If you're able to find a place that is very cool about it, thats fabulous and totally awesome. But in most places its not easy. Do-able but not easy.


----------



## AMaeB (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, heedings, warnings everyone! Just to let you all know, I couldn't wait.. my boyfriend and I got great recommendations from a wonderful lady with the GSD club in our area for breeders. We traveled four hours tonight with intentions to find a male. Of course a rambunctious, affectionate, dominant female caught our attention and stole our hearts so we are proud new owners of a beautiful GSD. We will bring her home in 2 weeks and couldn't be happier. I decided that everything happens for a reason and I will search high and low for a new apartment or stay in the one I'm currently renting. It will work out, I know it. In the meantime, I will be focusing on making my puppy a home with us and being happy, healthy, and loved!


----------



## mydogrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

We used 
Apartment Rental and Hotel Directory accepting Dogs, Cats and Other Pets
it has rentals, hotels, and all kinds of cool places that allow dogs of all sizes. It also lists by state/county so its easy to use


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

AMaeB said:


> Thanks for the advice, heedings, warnings everyone! Just to let you all know, I couldn't wait.. my boyfriend and I got great recommendations from a wonderful lady with the GSD club in our area for breeders. We traveled four hours tonight with intentions to find a male. Of course a rambunctious, affectionate, dominant female caught our attention and stole our hearts so we are proud new owners of a beautiful GSD. We will bring her home in 2 weeks and couldn't be happier. I decided that everything happens for a reason and I will search high and low for a new apartment or stay in the one I'm currently renting. It will work out, I know it. In the meantime, I will be focusing on making my puppy a home with us and being happy, healthy, and loved!


Awww congratulations! That is exactly the attitude I had as well - and I've always found places. It might not be real easy or a lot of fun but it still gets done


----------



## AMaeB (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you! We brought her home two days ago and she has adjusted sooo quickly.. only had to get up with her once last night at 4 am to potty.. A few accidents but that's my fault!  And yeah, like you said FG167 it might not be real easy/fun but it WILL get done! The joy of having a dog in my life, and especially such a smart breed of dog, is WELL worth any trouble! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Make sure to check with your insurance provider as well (and realize that many landlords/homeowners have insurance that restricts breeds). If you don't have renters insurance, you should. Not just to cover your possessions in a fire or break-in but to cover YOUR responsibility as far as liability that comes with owning dogs. Mine does not cover my dogs as a "possession" if they were to be stolen, but it does cover liability on my part. I checked with our agent and they do not restrict based on breed or training (half of my dogs do Schutzhund and other sports that involve bitework/protection). We have AllState.

Luckily my current landlords like GSDs. They let me have as many animals as I want, I just pay $100 extra deposit per animal. I think they like that the dogs offer protection from break-ins or vandalism, which would not be rare in my neighborhood. It's not unsafe, but not the safest either (mostly rentals, lots of people coming and going).

We actually moved out of our original apartment because I wanted a GSD so bad. I waited years, and took a long time finding the right one. After finding her we spent 4 months finding a rental that would allow dogs (I wouldn't say it was difficult, but I was not going to take just any place just b/c it allowed dogs). We've been here 3.5 years now and got pre-approved for a mortgage so we will be homeowners soon.


----------

